# Online Wood Buying



## mikelens (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm getting a lil tired of hunting down the 2lb bags of chips that the big box store sells. Sometimes they have them & sometimes they don't. Certain flavors only available by ordering. Any one have experience with this place?

https://shop.vaughnwoodproducts.com/main.sc

Prices seem reasonable, plus they have the selection.

Thanks,

       Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 19, 2017)

These guys have good products:

http://fruitawood.com/

This is a great place to Kiawe and Mango. If you haven't tried Kiawe you are missing out.

https://www.hawaiiguava.com/kiawe-smoking-wood.html


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 20, 2017)

I have bought from Fruita wood that dirtsailor provided the link for.  I will probably get products from them again.  You can also call them as well as they have a ph# on the website.  I had questions and called and placed my order by phone.


----------

